

If programming languages were vehicles - yla92
http://s3.crashworks.org.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/if-programming-languages-were-vehicles/

======
projectramo
Very cute, but where is Ruby? This should be a series: if Javascript
frameworks were cars, if mobile development were pop stars etc.

